# Need to replace for light bulbs



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Title should say..."Need to replace fog light bulbs". 2004 Pontiac GTO A4. I just installed some Autolumination 8500K low beams for my headlights now i need to replace the fog lights. Can someone help me out and tell me what bulb is in the fog lights?


----------

